# Nimrod is it safe?



## trackend (Jul 15, 2009)

This BBC radio program brings to light some very worrying information on the state of the RAF's ageing Nimrod fleet and lack of material support in general for the aircraft in use.

BBC iPlayer - File on 4: 14/07/2009


----------

